# Mon MacBook Air ne trouve plus mon Wifi



## Bertholilol (22 Août 2012)

Hello tous,

petit souci que j'ai tous les x temps et qui est fort embêtant: j'ouvre mon MBA comme tous les jours et bizarrement, il ne trouve plus le wifi. Je fais les 15.000 trucs habituel genre reboot, couper le modem/routeur (un DLink) pendant 5 minutes, attendre, prier, ... mais rien. 

Pourtant, je vis en colocation et tout le reste fonctionne. Mon iPad le capte, mon iPhone aussi, le pc de mes colocs aussi. Juste pas mon mac. Et mon mac capte plein d'autres Wifis donc c'est même pas comme si la carte foirait :s

Et puis pouf, ça réapparait un jour, sans trop de raison. Qqun sait ce qui pourrait causer ça? :s

D'avance, merci pour votre aide.


----------



## vavavoum94 (22 Août 2012)

Bsr
Même problème rencontré il y a 2 jours. Solution :

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/reseau-introuvable-via-airport-1187372.html

Cdlt


----------

